# Solved: Java swing causes black screen of death....



## RMFOberon (Aug 22, 2004)

Recently my java installation will cause my screens to go black whenever I run a swing applet/application. Parts of the screen will then redraw when they change, eg tooltips, start menu. If I hit 'show desktop' then the whole screen is restored. The applet or application window that appears is blank and grey. This started with the sun jdk 5.0, and was not fixed by getting the most recent jdk 5.0 update 3. I uninstalled everything java related and reinstalled, but the problem resists. Command line java works fine, as does eclipse, but swing and also the java control panel applet always cause this problem.

What could be causing this, and how do I get my Java back?


----------



## RMFOberon (Aug 22, 2004)

Never mind, I found the problem.

For the benefit of anyone with the same problem:

I had my nVidia drivers set to force antialisaing for all applications. (I had an openGL project that benefitted from it). Switching it back to 'Application Controlled' solved the problem.


----------

